# Creating Audio CD "image" files



## wiscodisco (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello,

I need to automate the task of creating an audio cd "image file" for use on a CD-ROM disk duplicator.  I'm running 7.0-STABLE and am quite familiar with cdrecord(1) and burncd(1) to create audio CDs.  However, these always write to a SCSI or ATA device.  

The duplicator manufacturer ships windows software which is supposed to make this elusive audio cd "image file".  When I inspect that file with file(1), it tells me it is:

081108P-1of2.iso: RIFF (little-endian) data

When I do a strings(1) on the file, it says:
RIFF1
imag
Placeholder for the image header
RIFF
disc
New TitleNew Artist
1119458
081108p0
1119458
081108p1
1119458
081108p2
1119458
081108p3
1119458
081108p4
1119458
081108p5
1119458
081108p6
1119458
081108p7
RIFF
adio
... etc ...

Does anyone know how one creates this type of file with tools available FreeBSD?

-- 
Regards,
Doug


----------



## brd@ (Nov 17, 2008)

So a quite nice trick to make an ISO image of a CD is to use dd(1), something like this:

```
dd if=/dev/acd0 of=/tmp/image.iso bs=2m
```

if= specifies the CD-Rom device
of= specifies the location to write the image to
bs= specifies the block size to use in the operations


----------



## wiscodisco (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the tip.  I often use that to duplicate existing CDDAs.  In my case, however, I've got an arbitrary number of .wav files and I need to *create* the ISO image of an audio CD from scratch, so to speak.


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 19, 2008)

How about _mkisofs_? Most likely it's already on your system.


----------



## wiscodisco (Nov 19, 2008)

mkisofs creates ISO 9660 file systems (among others) which can be written to optical media.  CDDA (Compact Disk Digital Audio) is a "Red Book" standard as is a different way to record data on CD-R.  That's what I'm looking for.  

Right now, I'm investigating the port sysutils/cdrdao.  It appears to read/write an entire audio CD in one fell swoop.  More to follow...


----------

